# Average TPUs



## GigiPup (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello all, 

I'm a newbie who did not find TUG in time and bought direct. I have a 3 bedroom (can lockout unit) at Big Valley in PA that if I recall correctly yields 24-26TPUs (forgot which they said). I'll be depositing in RCI come Jan for exchanges. I've spent the last 6 months or so on RCI getting a feel for resorts possibly interested in. My question is, what is the average/ball park figure for number of TPUs for week say in the carribean (higher end resort). Also Disney? (off season). Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2015)

It varies, but 40-60 TPU for Disney.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 13, 2015)

When DVC first moved to RCI tpu's were much lower.  A one bedroom would have been in the 20-27 range and a 2 br in the 25-35 range.  Now it seems only 1 br;s get deposited and the the tpu range is in the 30-50 range depending on season.

RCI underpoints the Caribbean (IMO).  Which sounds great but very few winter season owners deposit.  Why would they deposit when they don't get very many tpu's.  It makes sense for most owners to use their weeks or to rent their weeks.  I would expect most Caribbean resorts during Jan-March to be in the 15-30 range depending on size.


----------



## GigiPup (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the info!

Huh the sales rep said I could get to Disney easily but I'm not sure how with only getting 24/26 TPUs with an EOY unit....maybe I misheard how many TPUS are assigned. I could also been lied to :/


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2015)

In simple terms:  TS sales people ALL lie

You may want to save up your TPU for 2 years to have a higher total.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 13, 2015)

*TPU 's*

For mid winter TPU value look at Mexico beach resorts .We did a RCI to Cancun 
Raintree Club Regina for 15 TPU last Feb ( full kitchen - one bedroom suite + hot tub porch room ) It was a solo listing that showed up the end of Nov . but this June there were multiples when  RCI posted 2016 for this resort.
This is an example - but lots of really nice beach front resorts in Mexico go for under 18 TPU  and as low as 7-9 for  fall or late spring times when RCI does a trading power sale 
Just DO NOT EVER go to a presentation and buy in Mexico based on them taking your current timeshare as a trade in - you may end up owning both and 2 MF


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 14, 2015)

GigiPup said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a newbie who did not find TUG in time and bought direct. I have a 3 bedroom (can lockout unit) at Big Valley in PA that if I recall correctly yields 24-26TPUs (forgot which they said). I'll be depositing in RCI come Jan for exchanges. I've spent the last 6 months or so on RCI getting a feel for resorts possibly interested in. My question is, what is the average/ball park figure for number of TPUs for week say in the carribean (higher end resort). Also Disney? (off season). Thanks!



Do you have a float week?  If so, can you reserve a week and deposit it, or does the resort select the deposit week for you.  If you can reserve a week, reserve the most popular weeks you can get at the resort to net the best TPU.

You can lock out and deposit the separate units and get more TPU than depositing the 3BR as a whole.

If you learn what you have and how to most effectively use it for deposit, you might get considerably more TPUs than you think.

Also, you say Disney.  Do you specifically mean a DVC resort, or a resort in the vicinity of Disneyworld?  Bonnet Creek runs for less TPU than DVC resorts and seems to be well regarded.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 14, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> For mid winter TPU value look at Mexico beach resorts .We did a RCI to Cancun
> Raintree Club Regina for 15 TPU last Feb ( full kitchen - one bedroom suite + hot tub porch room ) It was a solo listing that showed up the end of Nov . but this June there were multiples when  RCI posted 2016 for this resort.
> This is an example - but lots of really nice beach front resorts in Mexico go for under 18 TPU  and as low as 7-9 for  fall or late spring times when RCI does a trading power sale
> Just DO NOT EVER go to a presentation and buy in Mexico based on them taking your current timeshare as a trade in - you may end up owning both and 2 MF



Also, be cognizant that All Inclusive Mandatory resorts in Mexico will likely cost you as much or more in AI fees than directly renting a unit with AI included would cost.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 14, 2015)

What resort is it in PA? Is it Sciota Village at Big Valley? Or maybe Timbercreek at Big Valley? What week do you have and how many bedrooms? 

Do you have your RCI membership yet? If not, I can look it up for you if you'd like. 

We love the Poconos and go there most years. But I don't get the impression they get great TPUs. Timbercreek is brand new and looks nice, though, so maybe you get a premium for them.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 14, 2015)

You can go to lots of resorts *near* Disney property with those TPU's, and visit during the day - just not the resorts on Disney proper, except maybe Bonnet Creek. 

You can go to lots of Orlando resorts, especially off-season, but even in-season. Hope that helps.


----------



## icydog (Oct 14, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> In simple terms:  TS sales people ALL lie
> 
> You may want to save up your TPU for 2 years to have a higher total.



If her TPUs are eoy how can she save up points?  Go every 3rd year?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 14, 2015)

GigiPup said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a newbie who did not find TUG in time and bought direct. I have a 3 bedroom (can lockout unit) at Big Valley in PA that if I recall correctly yields 24-26TPUs (forgot which they said). I'll be depositing in RCI come Jan for exchanges. I've spent the last 6 months or so on RCI getting a feel for resorts possibly interested in. My question is, what is the average/ball park figure for number of TPUs for week say in the carribean (higher end resort). Also Disney? (off season). Thanks!



I am confused.  When you posted in July, you didn't seem to own a timeshare yet and you asked the right questions and got good advice.  Did you throw that all out the window and decide to purchase retail in PA?   In all likelihood your TS is worth $1 or less and you could have bought it for that price yourself.  If you bought before you found TUG in July you should already have your RCI account set up and perhaps even deposited.  You don't have to wait until you get your MF bill to deposit (and/or prepay your MF).  If you bought after, you should have come back immediately with the kind of questions you asked yesterday while you could still rescind and start over.


----------



## icydog (Oct 14, 2015)

Laurie said:


> You can go to lots of resorts *near* Disney property with those TPU's, and visit during the day - just not the resorts on Disney proper, except maybe Bonnet Creek.
> 
> You can go to lots of Orlando resorts, especially off-season, but even in-season. Hope that helps.



From reading the OP I assume she was told she could easily trade into the Disney Vacation Club resorts... Hundreds of years ago my husband and I went to a timeshare presentation in the Poconos.  We were already DVC owners and were surprised when the salesman told us we could exchange a Pocono week, it was II then, to go to Disney's Boardwalk Resort. We called our Disney guy and he assured us that it wouldn't be possible. That's when we realized the salesman lied to us. It was a revelation that stuck with us for the rest of our timesharing days.  Salesmen lie!


----------



## GigiPup (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for all your responses!! Some good points were brought up. 

I'm going to try and answer everyones questions below: 

- It is a red float week. I'm not sure if we get to pick or it is assigned. I'll have to call and ask about that. I recall being told that I couldn't deposit the week into RCI until I paid my MF for that yr (I'll be paying my first MF January to use my exchange week in 2016). 

-I was referring specifically to DVC resorts. I've stayed on site many yrs usually at fort. wilderness or polyneasan....but may consider Bonnet Creek. 

- it's a 3bd, I believe timbercreek (i'll have to double check). When I was there in April it was the newest unit still under construction. 

-Hoping the TPUs may go up in the future. Right around the Pocono area 2 major new indoor waterparks are opening (1 just opened) so hopefully will draw more tourism....this is just a thought. 

-When I posted in July I was already a TS owner. Just posted out of curiosity what others would recommend for me as a TS. 

-I do have RCI membership already. but can't see of course exchanging b/c I have nothing deposited. But have been scanning extra vacations and resort directories to hone in on future possible exchanges.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 14, 2015)

If they won't let you deposit until you pay your mf then you want to pay them as soon as possible and then deposit as soon as possible.  Even though they aren't technically due, you may have a better pick at float weeks.  I own at one were you can pay up to two years in advance and the 2 best week are gone 18 months in advance and all of the summer weeks are gone by October.  At this point you may be looking at getting 16 tpu's.  Also if you don't deposit at least 9 months prior to check in you start losing a percentage of your original tpu's you would have been offered for your week.  If you own a lock off you will want to deposit the two halves separately.  It will cost you another $119 combine fee but depending on what you get will probably be worth it.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 14, 2015)

GigiPup said:


> -I do have RCI membership already. but can't see of course exchanging b/c I have nothing deposited. But have been scanning extra vacations and resort directories to hone in on future possible exchanges.



If you're an RCI member, you can use the Deposit Calculator to see what you will get for your deposit. Fuss around with it and check all holiday and summer weeks to see which week will give you the highest TPUs back. Let us know, okay?


----------



## GigiPup (Oct 14, 2015)

Huh, I recall asking the saleperson when the best time to deposit was and she said Jan....I wonder if they only allow you to choose weeks 1 yr in advance, 

Thanks for the tip on the deposit calculator! Never knew that existed. Looks like def depositing as a 2bd/1bd lockout yields the highest TPUs. The last 3 weeks in Dec give the highest. 24 TPU for the 2 bd and 21 for the 1 bed. So 45 TPU for both.....decent?

Will have to give them a call and see about week assignment and get back to you all. 

Thanks 4 all the help!


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 14, 2015)

GigiPup said:


> Huh, I recall asking the saleperson when the best time to deposit was and she said Jan....I wonder if they only allow you to choose weeks 1 yr in advance,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the deposit calculator! Never knew that existed. Looks like def depositing as a 2bd/1bd lockout yields the highest TPUs. The last 3 weeks in Dec give the highest. 24 TPU for the 2 bd and 21 for the 1 bed. So 45 TPU for both.....decent?
> 
> ...



Better than the 24-26 your lazy lying salesman told you.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 14, 2015)

GigiPup said:


> Huh, I recall asking the saleperson when the best time to deposit was and she said Jan....I wonder if they only allow you to choose weeks 1 yr in advance,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the deposit calculator! Never knew that existed. Looks like def depositing as a 2bd/1bd lockout yields the highest TPUs. The last 3 weeks in Dec give the highest. 24 TPU for the 2 bd and 21 for the 1 bed. So 45 TPU for both.....decent?
> 
> ...



When you call, tell them you want Xmas week and you would like to bring your family. Is it really the last three weeks of December that give that high a value? That would be unusual because most people can't travel till Xmas week, so there's more demand for that particular week. 

Anyway, explain that you would like to reserve Xmas week and see what they say. If you can't get 2015, try for 2016, then try for 2017.


----------



## Great3 (Oct 15, 2015)

icydog said:


> If her TPUs are eoy how can she save up points?  Go every 3rd year?



Since it's a lockout, definitely lock off and deposit both units separately.  It will get more TPUs than a 3-bedroom.  Example, 57 TPUs for a 3 bedroom or 52 TPU for a 2 bedroom and 47 TPU for a 1 bedroom.

52 + 47 = 99 TPUs if locked off, but only 57 TPUs if not.

Good luck.  Since you own floating week, definitely check with the resort to see if they let you choose the week to deposit, than you may be able to get lots of TPUs like the example above, depending on how many TPUs the best weeks at the resort will give you.

Great3


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 15, 2015)

GigiPup said:


> Huh, I recall asking the saleperson when the best time to deposit was and she said Jan....I wonder if they only allow you to choose weeks 1 yr in advance,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the deposit calculator! Never knew that existed. Looks like def depositing as a 2bd/1bd lockout yields the highest TPUs. The last 3 weeks in Dec give the highest. 24 TPU for the 2 bd and 21 for the 1 bed. So 45 TPU for both.....decent?
> 
> ...



Always check and recheck the calculator. Some years Christmas seems early. Other times there is a week 53 ... messing with the calculations. I have several week 52s over 3 resorts all with either FRI or SAT checkin .. different resorts have different rules for handing those units out. Some are included with your week 52 (no additional MFs), some ask YOU to pay a full 2nd MF by a date & then open up the leftover units to other owners; some collect (mandatory) a little MORE MFs every year for you to enjoy 2 weeks back to back in you own unit.


----------



## GigiPup (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok so I was finally able to get ahold of one of the people at the TS & this is what I was told:

-That the deposit calendar is really used only for ppl who have a fixed week. After I pay my MF I can tell them to deposit it as a 2bd/1bd lockout unit (and then pay the RCI fee to combine). But they don't nessesarily tell RCI a specific week. They just deposit a red floating week.... 
-I pushed on after being told this and explained that not all red weeks carry the same TPU value. After was told that well if I say I want to go away for Christmas then that is the week well assign into RCI....This sounds fishy to me. 
That's about all I got out of them. So I guess I'll have to wait until I can pay my MF (Which I can pay 6 months in advance of the year start.) and see what they can do for me :/


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 20, 2015)

Six months before the start of the year (2016) was June 2015.  You can deposit now.

Different resorts treat floating weeks (and the ability to choose which week to deposit) differently.  Some bulk bank ahead of time and let owners pick the best of what is remaining of what has already been deposited.  The sooner you pay and choose to deposit the better.  These resorts let you pick the specific week if you are using but limit your choices for depositing.  I own in a summer beach local where they will not deposit a week between weeks 24-34.  Some resorts will tell you you can't reserve specific weeks to deposit but if you call back you can get someone who will.  There are also resorts that give you a blended value based on the average tpu's for your entire season.  Starwood does that but they are a much larger company.  I don't think any smaller resorts would be able to make that deal with RCI.  

My suggestion is to pay now.  Tell them you want to reserve week 52.  Don't tell them you are planning to deposit.  Then go to RCI and deposit online as 2 separate units.  You may not know right away if you were successful.  It takes a few days for RCI to verify with the resort.  The resort may reject it and substitute a different week.


----------



## GigiPup (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

So I finally got my deposit in RCI. They said they would not deposit a holiday week (they reserve them for owners to come and stay at the resort) instead they gave me 2 weeks (3 bed unit)  both worth 18 RPU (total 36RPU) with 1 week having the option to pay a 70$ fee to regain the full value 22RPU (which would bump my combined deposit to 40 RPU). 
Thoughts?


----------

